# How do you carry in the warm months?



## FES (Jul 10, 2006)

I was just wonder what kind of holster or what ever you use in the summer time when you only wear jeans or shorts and a T shirt? I also wanted to know what caliber is best for carry? Is 9mm to light and do you really need to carry a 44 mag?

Thanks guys
FES


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Well, of course, whatever caliber you carry is better than nothing. When I had a small revolver, I used a Barami Hip Grip in the summer and I forgot I had the gun on after a while. The grip slips over the belt and the gun is inside the wasitband. They're $20 or less.



I use a paddle holster for my small autos in the summer. You can slip them off and on as necessary and easily move them to different spots on your waistline.

Just my $.02


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I use a IWB holster year around, with a light shirt pulled out of my pants. So far no problems. I carry every thing I got this way ,but the Kel-Tec. That goes in the front pocket.


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

IWB or belt holster year around. In winter a tucked in shirt comes into play more often, but I switch to a High Noon tuckable but that is still IWB.


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

Oh yeah. I carry nothing but 9mm, year around. 6- 9mm carry guns. If a man can take two Hornady TAP's in the chest and keep moving then.........................................................I'll put in 14 more. :mrgreen:


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

I carry full size 45 acp, either a IWB or paddleback loose shirt dark color or vey loud ugly print that no one wants to look twice


----------



## P97 (May 8, 2006)

I carry a Ruger P97 year round in a IWB holster with loose shirt.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

I'm with the rest of the guys. Strong side IWB, in my case with a Glock 26. Sometimes I do use a pocket holster, either with the Glock (in cargo shorts) or a KelTec P3AT (other clothes).

.44 Magnum is a poor choice for defense, at least with full-power loads.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## BerettaMan (Feb 4, 2006)

A .380 IWB in a Bianchi under a large T-shirt or untucked sport shirt.


----------

